# Epies Life



## Seraphina (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, this is a first blog for me. My friend, Sera, has lots of friends with her own facebook, so i thought, I could have my own blog.

My name is Epies, full name Epilonius. I'm not sure who or why i was named that but it seems to fit me well. I'm just over a year old. When i was born, i was found under a shed. After some time, i bred with one of my siblings, and fought with another.. so i was given away. My second owner didn't treat me so well for a few months, so i was given away to another family who took me to the vet. After going there, they actually found a tooth in my ear and had it examined to discover it was from a snake! After that family i ended up at the Humane society when i was 7 months. I was there for one month before i was adopted to my current home.

Cause of all that, i'm kinda insecure and bluff a lot, but i really want and need companionship. Coming to my new home, they already had another rabbit in the home, her name was sera. It took us 2 weeks to get along. I was really scared of her for awhile, and we were fighting, but now we're like best friends!

Since then i've gotten into a lot of young bunny trouble.. eating cords, eating posionous plants, getting into places i'm not supposed to be in, but my pets love me the same. So thats my history! 

Tomorrow, my pets are going away for a couple of days and i'll have to be with this person i'm not really familiar with. But at least i'll be in the same home! ..as if anyone can tell ME what to do here. =)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks a lot like our Serena, except she's black and white.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a sad story but I am glad she has found a place to call home with people that will love her and she is vary cute. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Epies, you are a very handsome bunny. I hope you are a boy because I have never heard you name before so Im not sure if yu are male or female.:?

Have you been neutered, that may help you to calm down a little. Is that cage in the picture for both you and Sera? It's looks a little small, has your Mommie ever seen the NIC cages they are nice an big and you can even have more then one level.

Anyways I hope you have a good couple of days while your Mommie is away.

Susan


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Everybody!

I am actually a boy, and have been neutered. they did that when i was at the humane society. I actually was neutered a month before the current family took me in so i guess i'm just a little hyper. Sera sometimes gets mad at me when i run into her by accident but she forgives me eventually.

The cage in the picture is actually just for me and i don't spend all my time in it. Whenever myfamily ishome, they let Sera and i run around and eat hay andinvestigate things.Then, every nighti figure out where my running path will beand do some laps!

Today, they brought home strange smelling luggage so i've decided to claim it all with my chin! After that, i relaxed under the red chair.. one of my favorite places to chill out.


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 18, 2011)

Ha, look at that last picture! "MY salad plate!" Epies is so cute, he looks very squeezable  I know he isn't a lop but I wonder if he may be part lop, his body shape looks very loppy to me.


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, 

I claim lots of things. Today the guinea pigs tunnel was on the floor and i claimed that too. 

Today, my family had a friend over so i did a lot of hiding and relaxing. Then my mom picked me up against my will and held me for awhile so i calmed down. Afterwards she layed me on my back and i fell asleep for a bit. Who knew being held could be so nice.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh My Goodness

ADORABLE PICTURES.:inlove::big kiss::heartbeat:

Susan


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 19, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Ha, look at that last picture! "MY salad plate!" Epies is so cute, he looks very squeezable  I know he isn't a lop but I wonder if he may be part lop, his body shape looks very loppy to me.


ya know i never thought of that. Comparing sera's neck down to epies neck down they are kinda similar. When i picked him up at the humane society, they said he was a Dutch Mix, but not really knowing where he came from.. theres no way of really knowing. And squeezeable LOL ya know when you come across an angry cat? Epies bluffs a LOT. Snorts, growls.. he'll growl when you try to pet him, he used to bat me with his hands.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2011)

Aw love the sleeping bunny snuggle picture! Rory does that too, it's so cute


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 20, 2011)

Today was kinda lazy. Sera had to go to the vet today, so before she left, both of us showed our opinion by peeing on the couch. She still had to go anyways.. too bad.

So now, i'm running around the livingroom. The guinea pigs are out so i like to poke at them.. they're strange animals. Theyrace around just like me!

!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 20, 2011)

Love the "plate" picture.


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 21, 2011)

Today was another hot day. So i did more laying around. My mom had to work an extra 2 hours, so it kinda took away from out time. Lucky for us! dad left the air conditioning on while he slept (he works third shift).. don't think mom liked that though.

So, Sera and i layed about, then mom finished my first sweater and had me try it on. What do you think? She made it herself.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you're a very lucky, handsome and well-dressed bunny! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 22, 2011)

Side note today. The vet called for sera and we found out that she does not have kidney failure. Actually the blood work came back really good! so such a relief.. but then the vet said well.... this means the next step is an x-ray tomorrow. blaaaaaaaaaaah..... i know it's needed but i'm kinda broke x_X

The vet seems to want to find out whats wrong immediately because sera's being doing this odd behavior for awhile and not keeping on her weight. So tomorrow.... hopefully it's an easy fix.


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 22, 2011)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I think you're a very lucky, handsome and well-dressed bunny!
> 
> 
> sas :bunnydance:


Thanks, he is a lucky handsome bun =)


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 23, 2011)

Seras x-rays are clear! Sera has a healthy tum, liver, kidneys. So no surgery, no nothing. =)

now the problem.... the vet was asking about her mobility if she was having problems and she's not. Then he told us that in her mid back, one of her spine bones colasped against another one. And this may cause a pinched nerve. Since sera isn't showing signs of pain, or mobility issues.... the vet says pinched nerves on the spine can also affect their bladder. soooooooo.... She may have issues emptying her bladder totally, which is why she may suddenly pee, and why she's drinking a lot of water. The problem with this is it can leave her with getting Urinary track infections more easily.... 

so.. she's on antibiotics cause she doesn't do this all the time. In the meantime, i'll have to keep her clean as much as possible as she gets pee all over her rear. But at least i know she's a healthy rabbit! such a relief =)

only problem? well.. there is no fix.

So! The rest of the day we brought Sera and Epies to what we call 'the park'. Really it's just a clearing with a few trees where we take the bunnies on leashes. Seras really good on the leash, but epies still gets scared so i gotta keep him close. I'm sure he could probably squirm out of a harness or seriously hurt himself if he got too frightened. But they had fun!


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 24, 2011)

Well i wanted to add a video of epies today but i couldn't figure out how to do it. x_X i have vids of him on fb but i don't think i can post that here, can i?


----------



## rabbitgeek2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bad bunny, no more cord chewing! :big wink:


----------



## hln917 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Seraphina wrote: *


>


Lol! I think he's trying to tell you it's dinner time!


----------

